# Horton Lectures on FV/NPP/9 Points of Synod Schereville



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 29, 2007)

Links here.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you Dr. Clark, I'll look forward to giving those a listen. Blessings.


----------

